# H. incei commune



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I received my order of 10 Holothele incei spiderlings from Germany today. The spiderlings are approximately 3rd instar and maybe 1/2" legspan. They are from the same sac and have been kept communally until now.










Before their arrival I'd prepared the tank. It's 12" long by 8" wide and 8" high. The lid is wood and mesh, but because the slings are still so small, I cut a piece of glass to fit over the mesh ro prevent escapes.



















There are various pieces of bogwood and cork bark with spaces underneath for burrowing. I also drilled some holes in the cork bark to provide a bigger choice of living accommodation. I've supplied a few fake plants as extra webbing points, and a bit of sphagnum moss for decoration.

I introduced the spiderlings to the tank and have left them to settle down before offering any food.










I'll update this once they settle in.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice one Lisa, im thinking of buying the 4 that exopet has, maybe from the same batch as he is waiting for delivery today?


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Aww bless 'em :flrt: Theyve got a mansion to run about in now! No doubt you wont see them for a while!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Oldcorn said:


> Aww bless 'em :flrt: Theyve got a mansion to run about in now! No doubt you wont see them for a while!


yeah, it's big for the size they are now - but it'll save rehousing for quite a while. Or what I might do is just take half of them out when they've grown on a bit and put them in a new tank.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Nice  

Just googled the species and found this :lol2:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Nice
> 
> Just googled the species and found this :lol2:
> 
> image


I seen that too, I bet your glad your only have abdomen! he he


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Nice
> 
> Just googled the species and found this :lol2:
> 
> image


that's not an incei :lol2:

this is
http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki...thele_incei/Holothele incei 1898 TRINIDAD.jpg


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> that's not an incei :lol2:
> 
> this is
> http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki...thele_incei/Holothele incei 1898 TRINIDAD.jpg


Yea I know - was just a weird picci :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Yea I know - was just a weird picci :Na_Na_Na_Na:


keep your mutant spiders out of my thread please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> keep your mutant spiders out of my thread please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> that's not an incei :lol2:
> 
> this is
> http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki...thele_incei/Holothele incei 1898 TRINIDAD.jpg


When i googled it thats the pic that came up too! strange...


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I am so jealous!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*t,s*

can i ask where you order from in germany ,always good to know new places for t,s ,thanks ,matty


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I generally use the German classified site www. terraristik.com

Click on the tab that says Spinnenanz, and you can then elect to view the ads in English.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*t,s*

thanks ,thats awsome ,jorg bernhardt de spiders ,he is awsome aswell


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Where do you get your tanks from Lisa!? :lol2:

Good luck with the community. Will want updates!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Where do you get your tanks from Lisa!? :lol2:
> 
> Good luck with the community. Will want updates!


Read up 

I only have one H.incei, but she's growing fast, and would love to try out a community. I'm too busy with my Selenocosmiinae collection at the moment though. I have a list, and it needs completing!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Read up
> 
> I only have one H.incei, but she's growing fast, and would love to try out a community. I'm too busy with my Selenocosmiinae collection at the moment though. I have a list, and it needs completing!


I'm missing lots of posts today. O_O My head is in several places. :lol2:

Wait that's for Tarantulas, not tanks LOL. XD


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> I'm missing lots of posts today. O_O My head is in several places. :lol2:
> 
> Wait that's for Tarantulas, not tanks LOL. XD


Man, I am in a bad way this morning. Kempton did something to me, I think! 

:banghead:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Man, I am in a bad way this morning. Kempton did something to me, I think!
> 
> :banghead:


You confused me, then I spent 10 minutes crying on the german site as it wouldn't go into English and had no tanks. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> You confused me, then I spent 10 minutes crying on the german site as it wouldn't go into English and had no tanks. :lol2:


It's not necessary to go as far afield as Germany to get your tanks, so don't despair.

I usually get my tanks from Wilkos - £5 for their version of the large faunarium. But that one is a small Clearseal fish tank with a custom made lid (courtesy of hubby who is much better with power tools than I) and I think I got it from ebay.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Day 3. 

I decided to feed the slings so got the tank down and dumped about 15 small crickets in there. While I had the tank open I had a good look round and spotted several little webbed burrows scattered throughout the tank. I could see some little legs sticking out of one or two of the burrows. I tried to photograph them, but they were a bit too small for the camera to focus. They seem to have made full use of the tank's size, as all the burrows are quite widely dispersed.

When setting up the tank, I'd intended to add some tropical springtails to take care of any mould problem. Unfortunately my springtail culture had crashed due to me leaving a banana skin in there too long without replacing it with a new one  so I'll have to buy some more.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

i have loads of native springtails you can have


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

exopet said:


> i have loads of native springtails you can have


That would be awesome  I got the last lot from livefoodwarehouse.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

That's awesome Lisa, looking forward to seeing how this progresses.

They look so sweet atm.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Had a peek tonight, and actually saw one out hunting


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

That's adorable, just look at it.That cricket on the left is barely any smaller than the sling.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> That's adorable, just look at it.That cricket on the left is barely any smaller than the sling.


aye hope the ickle sling can take that thing down, though I imagine they often do go for things their own size, you can't be too picky as a sling.:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

most of the crix were smaller, just one rogue biggun that sneaked in


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Just sprayed the enclosure, and took a couple more pics. There are several little webbed areas scattered around the tank, so it looks as if they have all set up separate territories.

actually caught one eating










one burrow










and another


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking cool Lisa!

Could get a nice big big setup and keep the communally permantely. :lol2:
(Yes, I realise the implications of this and realise what it ma lead to and it was a joke befrore you all jump on my back!)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Looking cool Lisa!
> 
> Could get a nice big big setup and keep the communally permantely. :lol2:
> (Yes, I realise the implications of this and realise what it ma lead to and it was a joke befrore you all jump on my back!)


That's the idea  I intend to grow them on in here for a while, and then either move them to a 2ft tank if most of them are still alive and well, or split them into smaller groups if there seem to be disputes over territory.

I realise the risks, but all communes are experiments.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> That's the idea  I intend to grow them on in here for a while, and then either move them to a 2ft tank if most of them are still alive and well, or split them into smaller groups if there seem to be disputes over territory.
> 
> I realise the risks, but all communes are experiments.


Oooer, I meant it as a joke but that's like an awesome plan!

Just a q - How will you do moults?

As in a community you'll still feed while one moults etc?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Oooer, I meant it as a joke but that's like an awesome plan!
> 
> Just a q - How will you do moults?
> 
> As in a community you'll still feed while one moults etc?


I imagine they would not all moult at the same time. So far I've put about half a dozen crickets in at a time, and done that twice a week. Originally 10 slings went in there, so even if a couple were moulting at any one time, the remaining ones should mop up any spare food.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I imagine they would not all moult at the same time. So far I've put about half a dozen crickets in at a time, and done that twice a week. Originally 10 slings went in there, so even if a couple were moulting at any one time, the remaining ones should mop up any spare food.


Yeah, makes sense. Sounds great. : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

looking good : victory:

From what I read of the huge one on the ATS boards, they basically left them to it for a while, and no issues arose. I think the weaker ones were preyed out, but they thought that these would have died anyway. The others seemed to web share, and some even attempted communal capture, although prey was generally not shared. 

I really must get back in touch and see how the colony is progressing and whether they have any data on inbreeding depression yet (early days yet).


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

*update*

here we are, just over 2 months later. There seem to be at least 7 or 8 separate webbed areas, so hopefully I have not yet lost any 

The whole tank









one burrow with some little feet sticking out









actually caught one out on view, he's grown.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*pics*

Great pics lisa, how many is in there now?
could end up with multiple sacs lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know how many there are, I started out with 10. When I went to get the camera there were a few out, but by the time I'd got it, they'd all gone in except that one! :whip:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Awsome


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

really good pictures lisa, i like the close up of one :no1:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw some tiny little incea for sale a couple of weeks back. But they were to small.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

george dobson said:


> really good pictures lisa, i like the close up of one :no1:


cheers 



Dan99 said:


> I saw some tiny little incea for sale a couple of weeks back. But they were to small.


they soon grow!


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

LoL


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Glad to see an update, the tank's looking nice there Lisa.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Question. How is it so humid and it seems to have no mold !  ??


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> Question. How is it so humid and it seems to have no mold !  ??


it's not always humid. I only just sprayed it. I do it about once a week so they can get a drink if they need to.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats fab, looking gorgeous.

I have one of these but I would like more, maybe try a commune myself with next ones I get after a bit of research.


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing, I love the whole idea of communals. Most definitely will be starting a H.Incei commune of my own one day!

Looking forward to more updates :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i'd like to try a comunal at some point but i'm not the luckiest of people so i will no doubt have a rouge spider :/


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They are growing well and now about an inch legspan. I saw 4 tonight when I was feeding and watering.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Cute little beggars.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

there getting on so good you must be prode well done:notworthy:


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

very attractive looking adult colours nice t's


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't believe it is 9 months since I updated.

One of the group matured as a male with a LS of about 3cm in August. He started wandering around the tank obviously looking for a female to mate with. The other residents are as yet unsexed and although I expect some of them are female, they showed no interest in him so are evidently not mature yet. All the ones I've seen appear to be about 4cm LS.

I sent the MM off to Scotland on breeding loan, he successfully mated with the female but was eaten afterwards.

I am unsure of how many spiders are still living in the tank but there's at least 4. I have seen two sitting quite close together on the glass but they don't seem to interact with each other in any way, unlike my communal pokies who are always touching each other and share the same hide.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Shame about the male. But glad to hear some are surviving.

But the question here is: Where are the pics Lisa!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Shame about the male. But glad to hear some are surviving.
> 
> But the question here is: Where are the pics Lisa!


just for you Toby


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful spiders. I have one, they grow so quick! Move quick as well... Looks good though, would love to try this one day.


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

Your tank looks great. I'm a have to do something like that for min, mind if I steal ya idea a tad :flrt:

They look really nice.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks Lisa. 

That's looking really nice still. Liking the look of the adults now they've got their grown up clothes.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jay<3Jess said:


> Your tank looks great. I'm a have to do something like that for min, mind if I steal ya idea a tad :flrt:


Feel free. I can't really see in the tank when the lid is on though. The glass is disgusting after they've been living in there a year, but I don't want to mess up their homes by cleaning.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I see you talking about adults. What is the general average size of this species?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I can't believe it is 9 months since I updated.
> 
> One of the group matured as a male with a LS of about 3cm in August. He started wandering around the tank obviously looking for a female to mate with. The other residents are as yet unsexed and although I expect some of them are female, they showed no interest in him so are evidently not mature yet. All the ones I've seen appear to be about 4cm LS.
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant thread Lisa  
amazing to see the difference in the tank after only 9 months, they really sorted it out nice.... great community


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Soulwax said:


> I see you talking about adults. What is the general average size of this species?


males mature at around 3-4cm and (I was told) females grow to 6-7cm.


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Feel free. I can't really see in the tank when the lid is on though. The glass is disgusting after they've been living in there a year, but I don't want to mess up their homes by cleaning.


Thanks . I wont make it like that haha. Just a few ideas  plants wise as I have no idea. I've just ordered £5.56-59? worth. Think it was 40cm. Should do well. :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks great Lisa


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow i think thats the first time ive seen adults/SA of these guys, there great looking when they get to that size. Hmm that does tempt me..


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've always been far too nervous to try a commune, but all this talk is starting to sway me...


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

iwoot! Theyre amazing looking spiders. I got one once but it just dissapeared  

Will have ti give this a go some time soon


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I'm going to try an OBT one, and a Cambridgi one... see how they go


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> I think I'm going to try an OBT one, and a Cambridgi one... see how they go


The OBT's will be fine, they're living together at the moment and as mentioned, I started a commune of 4, one was a bit gammy so got picked off but the other three were fine for the duration. I fished one out to sell but there are still two there and they're about 2" living happily. I think they get along better than my pokies do (Witnessed the regalis scrapping over food this evening).

Haven't heard of people keeping P. cambridgei communally so proceed with some caution. Would be a pretty cool sight to see a bunch of either cambridgei or irminia huddled up together though.

Is it just me or do the H. incei have Psalmopoeus sling legs?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome I can't find any incei anywhere?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bumped it up so dred could see


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

thankyou Bro am gonna give it a read right now 

LoL I posted on this thread before  just realised!!!! another for the list for sure now I know lisa has a commune


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't seen much activity in there the last couple of months and the burrow entrances were webbed over, so I guessed there was some moulting going on. 
Today this handsome fella was out and about, he is the second male to mature so far out of the original 10.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Haven't seen much activity in there the last couple of months and the burrow entrances were webbed over, so I guessed there was some moulting going on.
> Today this handsome fella was out and about, he is the second male to mature so far out of the original 10.
> 
> image


 
Lisa can you give me a size comparison on this fella  I have one here and wanna know how far along it is currently


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he is about 5cm legspan Noel


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> he is about 5cm legspan Noel


WOW mines a sub adult hahahahah


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

He's miles bigger than he was before the moult, those legs seem to have come from nowhere :gasp:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow how handsome 
It will be interesting to see the male to female ratio in these


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Very nice Lisa. Think i will definately be on the look out for some of these. Sadly our little one died


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Aw, lets hope some of the females are ready to breed.


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

*Wow!*

WOW thank you for a great set of pics, really, really interesting to read, I don't claim to know anything about communes but your work makes me want to know more, 
so well done, 10/10. 
I don't know you but I can see you're gonna cost me money:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Aw, lets hope some of the females are ready to breed.


yep I hope so, I sent male #1 out on loan but i'll leave this guy in the tank for a while.



peterparker said:


> WOW thank you for a great set of pics, really, really interesting to read, I don't claim to know anything about communes but your work makes me want to know more,
> so well done, 10/10.
> I don't know you but I can see you're gonna cost me money:lol2:


:lol2: I'm not that expensive.


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> yep I hope so, I sent male #1 out on loan but i'll leave this guy in the tank for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: I'm not that expensive.


I don't mind, I'm sure you're worth every penny :whistling2: :lol2:


----------

